#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-14
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<billybigrigger> anyone awake?
<billybigrigger> preferably someone with a windows partition who can send me mfc42.dll
<billybigrigger> need it for a work program to work in wine, and this is about the only place i can trust to ask the channel for a windows dll
<dscassel> Sort of awake..
<dscassel> What version of Windows?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-15
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dscassel> Morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dscassel
<dscassel> Meeting in 5 minutes. (ish)
<hakimsheriff> Is there a meeting now?
<dscassel> Yeah.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-16
<dscassel> IRC meeting!
<dscassel> Mass call: [thor] FiReSTaRT hypatia IdleOne J2 james_w johanbr Kamondelious kenjy KombuchaKip Kulag ryanakca sipherdee txwikinger willwh zul
<FiReSTaRT> hey darcy
<FiReSTaRT> caught me at a good time :)
<FiReSTaRT> for a change
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Need to hop in the shower soon.
<FiReSTaRT> renos done, house basically sold
<dscassel> Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/7/detail/
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: No worries, drop in when you can.
<txwikinger> hi dscassel
<txwikinger> hi dscassel
<FiReSTaRT> hey txwikinger
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Thanks
<hakimsheriff> ill be coming and going since i have to do some homework
<txwikinger> hi FiReSTaRT
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourself.
<FiReSTaRT> hi, my name is FiReSTaRT and I'm a alco.. oops wrong meeting
<FiReSTaRT> i'll get the newbs started
<dscassel> Heh.
<BobJonkman> Hi all!  Just got home, won't be at Kwartzlab tonite.  Sorry.
<sipherdee> hi! :)
<FiReSTaRT> in seriousness, my name's Ilija, live in the GTA, work as a GIS technician and also doing tech support for a small ISP.. been using ubuntu since hardy (a couple of years ago), basically advanced desktop user with a bit of admin experience, zero coding.. other distros i've used are arch and openwrt
<txwikinger> hi BobJonkman
<dscassel> Glad you could make it virtually, BobJonkman
<FiReSTaRT> hi BobJonkman and sipherdee.. same goes for you hakimsheriff (gl with the hw)
<dscassel> So I'm Darcy and I'm an official LoCo contact, apparently. I'll be your host for this evening.
<dscassel> I've been using Linux since 1999 and Ubuntu since 2005 (since Breezy)
 * txwikinger is the other official LoCo contact who is leaning back and let Darcy run the show
<hakimsheriff> FiReSTaRT: thanks
<[thor]> ?
<dscassel> Hi [thor]. We're having a meeting, if you're interested.
 * FiReSTaRT gives dscassel the dreaded "it's GNU/Linux" correction!
<[thor]> i sure am, is it here? or in another channel?
<FiReSTaRT> [thor]: right here
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: I only used the kernel, so I'm good. j/k.
 * [thor] pulls up a capacitor.
<txwikinger> well.. then y9ou have to say GNU/Linux + a whole other bunch of stuff
<FiReSTaRT> acceptable short form being GNU/Linux
<dscassel> Anyway!
<BobJonkman> gnux == GNU/Linux
<dscassel> I prefer "Ubuntu."
<dscassel> Which is why we're here!
<FiReSTaRT> note to the newbs: imagine your whole operating system and everything that comes with it as a car... the linux kernel is the engine, the suspension/wheels/body/seats etc etc etc come from GNU :P
 * FiReSTaRT shuts up
<dscassel> So.  Events.
<dscassel> Now's the time to plan for the Global Jam
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<txwikinger> ok.. How many local chapters/places plan to do something?
<dscassel> We'll be jamming on April 2 in Waterloo.  I've got to do a bit of work to start organizing that.
<dscassel> A GTA jam would be awesome. (hint hint)
<FiReSTaRT> i'd be willing to assist someone who's already organized something here
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Nobody's organized a Jam in Toronto before.
<dscassel> hypatia has thrown a release party.
<FiReSTaRT> even a release party
<FiReSTaRT> ok.. i can assist then with whatever she needs to get done behind the scenes so she can focus on the big picture
<dscassel> And her release party was "Hey, let's meet up at Linuxcaffe!" You could do that. :)
<BobJonkman> This year the Global Jam conflicts with all kinds of things: Elmira Maple Syrup Festival, the Mayor's Dinner in Kitchener...
<FiReSTaRT> darcy: so i make it a 3 day event or just 1-day?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I can't eat maple syrup. ;_;
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: Are you buddy with the Kitchener Mayor?
<BobJonkman> Not yet, maybe after dinner...
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: The global jam spans the weekend, but we're only doing one day.
<txwikinger> Maybe we should have the Jam at the dinner
<dscassel> (By we, I mean kitchener-waterloo)
<dscassel> txwikinger: Yeah. :)
<dscassel> Unfortuately, since it's a Global Jam, it can't really move. It didn't move for me last cycle.
<BobJonkman> That is, the Global Jam conflicts with all kinds of things on >Saturday<
<FiReSTaRT> sunday might even be better even though many would be working with major hangovers
<dscassel> Sunday's an option, I suppose.
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Any time that weekend that's convenient for organizing something is good.
<txwikinger> Well. the Global Jam is usually Friday to Sunday
<txwikinger> We could use one of the days, or do different things on different days
<txwikinger> We can try to synchronize between different events in Canada
<txwikinger> which could help by doing i.e. presentations with remote participation
<FiReSTaRT> i could get Linuxcaffe booked and notify the community, but getting people organized to actually do something would fall outside of my scope of expertise as i've only done minor ui translations on the FLOSS scene
<txwikinger> Or we could take a problem and work collaboratively to solve it
<FiReSTaRT> in addition to some user support and testing
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: txwikinger was saying you could tune in with whatever talk or help we (ie., he) might be giving here)
<dscassel> Dunno if they have a projector at linuxcaffe.
<dscassel> Hacklab.to might be an alternative, if hypatia is willing to help.
<FiReSTaRT> i can always ask
<dscassel> Yeah, drop her a line. :)
<BobJonkman> Yes, Linuxcaffe has a projector and a sound system
<FiReSTaRT> i'd like to stay away from downtown as much as possible
<dscassel> BobJonkman: cool.
<FiReSTaRT> if we're bringing computer gear, something accessable by car and with ample parking space would be for the best
<BobJonkman> Linuxcaffe has ample parking space.  For bicycles.  Cars, not so much.
<FiReSTaRT> kensington is also a bad option for cars
<FiReSTaRT> i'll see if there's anything in the west end, accessable by subway, with the right setup
<FiReSTaRT> the east end is already packed
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: There's parking, it just might not be exceedingly convenient.
<txwikinger> ok.. let's think about it and send something on the mailing list and come with some ideas and more concrete venues and times the next meeting
<FiReSTaRT> ok.. sounds like a plan.. so we can move on
<dscassel> Also, it's not too early to think about release parties.
<FiReSTaRT> so we basically need to have a decent Internet connection, easy access and a projector?
<dscassel> Natty releases on the 28th.
<txwikinger> FiReSTaRT: That would help if you want to have remote suppoirt
<BobJonkman> That's 28 April...
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: yes
<txwikinger> 11.04 :D
<FiReSTaRT> the new ui will make things interesting... i'll have to try out some of the alphas just to see what it looks like now.. already got a partition for that
<BobJonkman> I'm not sure everyone realizes that the Ubuntu version number is Year.Month -- it took me a while
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman
<dscassel> Yeah, I've heard lots of people talk about "version 10" etc.
 * FiReSTaRT brb
<hakimsheriff> BobJonkman: I never really noticed that
<dscassel> Anybody else want to run a jam and/or party? :)
<dscassel> I'll prod people some more on the mailing list.
<dscassel> It's not hard.  Especially that party.
<BobJonkman> The parties don't need anything except a location and people.
<dscassel> Anyway, next up is the website.
<dscassel> http://ubuntu-ca.org/
<dscassel> Needs some love, really.
<BobJonkman> About the same as last IRC meeting, methinks
<BobJonkman> It's still not my one-stop Go-To site.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, except the mircoblog feed seems to have disappeared.
<dscassel> (since it was breaking the theme, I'm not too upset about that)
<BobJonkman> Instead, I'm still doing searches for "Ubuntu+loco+Canada" or "wiki.ubuntu.com+meetings"
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Do you have time to work on it?
<dscassel> You know drupal, right? :)
 * BobJonkman runs and hides
<dscassel> Heh. :P
<BobJonkman> I've been going to Drupal meetings for about a year.
<BobJonkman> I've been maintaining some pages on someone else's Drupal site, but only as a a content editor.
<BobJonkman> And I have a commercial Joomla site I've been neglecting.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: That's mostly what we need here.
<BobJonkman> So, would you trust this man with your keys to your Drupal server?
<txwikinger> I gave the current theme to someone to port to drupal 7
<dscassel> The theme could be tweeked, but that's not as important as getting useful content.
<txwikinger> I have no idea of the status atm
<BobJonkman> OK, I can put up the links and info I find useful.
<BobJonkman> Chances are, it'll be useful to someone else too.  Scratch my own itch.
<FiReSTaRT> that's what FLOSS is all about
<BobJonkman> Then if someone else does the theming my stuff might actually look good.
<FiReSTaRT> help others by scratching your own itch
<dscassel> Awesome. :D
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I think you've got all the access you need, right?
<BobJonkman> Just tried logging in with Launchpad's OpenID, and get the error " Only site administrators can create new user accounts."
<BobJonkman> So, no.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Have you tried recently?
<BobJonkman> Mere seconds ago
<dscassel> Ah.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'm prodding txwikinger to look into it.
<dscassel> We fixed it for hakimsheriff.
<hakimsheriff> It just stopped working
<hakimsheriff> it says the same thing as BobJonkman
<hakimsheriff> the way to log in changed!
<dscassel> I can't log in either.
<dscassel> We'll work on sorting that out tonight.
<dscassel> That it for the website?
<BobJonkman> Two cents on Ubuntu Hours?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Go ahead.
<BobJonkman> Cent One: I was sorry to read of the demise of the Ottawa Ubuntu Hour.
<dscassel> Yeah. :/ I have hope, though. There were other people meeting besides George.
<BobJonkman> Cent Two: I'm free on Thursday mornings until the end of March, so I'll be hanging out a the Little Bean Coffee Bar from 11:00am to about 12:30pm Thursday mornings.
<txwikinger> Bob.. I got in now.. I had the same problem like you
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: Did you use openId?
<BobJonkman> So, Ubuntucakw can have additional Ubuntu Hours for a limited time only
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Sure, if you want we'll advertise.
<BobJonkman> txwikinger: Yes, using a proxy from my site to Launchpad's OpenID service
<dscassel> I'll move my hour back to Waterloo. :)
<dscassel> Well, if there's nothing else, I'll wrap up.
<dscassel> Motion to adjourn?
 * BobJonkman motions
<dscassel> I'll pretend txwikinger seconds.
<dscassel> Thanks everyone, and good night. :)
 * txwikinger pretend he never heard a motion
<dscassel> I'll be around for a bit if you want to chat informally. :)
<dscassel> And txwikinger is busily working on the log in thing.
<FiReSTaRT> i'm about to post a comment on the blog for the hell of it :P
<BobJonkman> I missed the first four minutes of the meeting, but I can grab that from locobot if you want me to post meeting minutes
 * BobJonkman laments the English language, and the overloading of nouns like "minutes"
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Sure, that would be helpful.
<BobJonkman> Never did set a datetime for the next IRC meeting
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Logs were created automatically. :)
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings//7/detail/
 * BobJonkman clicks and gets "This Page Does Not Exist!"
<BobJonkman> Ah, too many slashes.
<BobJonkman> But even then...
<txwikinger> !start meeting
<txwikinger> @start meeting
<BobJonkman> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/02/16/%23ubuntu-ca.html
<BobJonkman> But >I< have logs with timestamps!
<dscassel> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/16/%23ubuntu-ca.html#t00:00 has timestamps. :)
<BobJonkman> Oooh, pretty!
<BobJonkman> txwikinger: I can log in with OpenID now, but it thinks I'm a different bjonkman
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: How many of you are there?
<BobJonkman> Should be just the one of me, currently logged in to ubuntu-ca.org
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: I only see one of you there
<txwikinger> How did you log in?
<hakimsheriff> The website still odesnt work for me
<tm0> Hey Ubuntu CA
<tm0> Whats shaking?
<tm0> I see a lot is shaking.
<Kamondelious> dscassel, hey hi.  sorry I'm late replying
<dscassel> Kamondelious: Hi. :)  You kind of mised the meeting.
<dscassel> tm0: So, you'll run a Jam in Peterborough, right?
<dscassel> :D
<tm0> If i can find the name of that cafe
<dscassel> There are no guarantees, but between the 2-3 Peterborough people on the mailing list and whatever exists of PLUG, you should be about to get people.
<tm0> I want to get at least 5 people gaurrented, there is already three.
<hakimsheriff> dscassel: I cant log in to the website anymore :(
<tm0> How is the website? Is it hosted off-Ubuntu yet?
<tm0> @Dcassel btw
<tm0> @*dcassel btw
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: We know. txwikinger is looking into it.
<dscassel> tm0: It's off-Canonical, yeah.
<hakimsheriff> dscassel: I have to go, bye
<dscassel> Later. :)
<tm0> Great, maybe i'll be able to work a free or discounted theme off of Audentio
<tm0> Is it wordpress or Drupal?
<dscassel> Drupal.
<dscassel> There's a guy who's working on the theme. Not sure what the status is there.
<dscassel> We want to keep it similar to the standard Ubuntu theme, for branding consistency.
<tm0> Well i can get a discount at audentio, i help mange
<tm0> *manage
<dscassel> tm0: Cool. Chat with txwikinger. He's pretty much in charge of the website.
<tm0> txwikinger you around?
<tm0> Meh, they do amazzzzzzzing work.
<tm0> Well i'll have to check that later, i have a test and i have to call some colleges tomorrow.
<tm0> Night Ubuntu Canada.
<tm0> I'm glad i'm back
<dscassel> 'night. :)
<dscassel> Meeting minutes posted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-02-15
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> "Morning dscassel
<cyphermox> morning all ;)
<IdleOne> morning cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> cyphermox: Let me know if you need help manning the table at GeekFest
<cyphermox> sure thing
<IdleOne> is Canonical gonna be giving some goodies :)
 * IdleOne would like a back pack hehe
<cyphermox> IdleOne, I can get you a backpack, I ordered the new model, still have the old
<cyphermox> it's in good shape
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> I was mostly kidding
<cyphermox> but I'm not. I have no need to keep the old one
<IdleOne> That is very nice of you dude.
<cyphermox> I ordered tons of paper and plastic stickers too, so I'll have that
<IdleOne> Are we getting a conference pack for this event?
<cyphermox> ah, I don't think so, honestly. I doubt anyone asked for it and I'm afraid we're kind of late
<cyphermox> can try now
<IdleOne> I ask because if you need CDs or DVD's burned let me know
<cyphermox> IdleOne, I think I'll bring one of the last boxes we have of CDs to hand out
<IdleOne> ah, ok.
<cyphermox> I'll split them between that, the global jam, and ubuntu hour, shouldn't be too bad
<IdleOne> We can always burn more for Ubuntu hours
<cyphermox> right
<IdleOne> just be nice to give the pressed CDs at GeekFest
<cyphermox> but I would rather hand out pressed CDs at Hour and Geekfest
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> it's mostly because for people you don't know, it looks a little better, more professional
<IdleOne> exactly
<IdleOne> Only thing I don't understand is why they are charging an extra $20 for the video game show thing
<dscassel> IdleOne: This is a conference?
<IdleOne> dscassel: umm not sure if you would call it a conference to be honest
<IdleOne> let me link you
<dscassel> I think the definition is kind of loose, but we might be able to order you a conference pack.
<IdleOne> the link is in French
<cyphermox> dscassel, we'll be fine for the conf pack I think -- I'll ask Fabian to file in the order. the issue is it's March 5, so really soon :)
<IdleOne> http://geekfestmtl.com/
<dscassel> cyphermox: Ah, cool. :)
<IdleOne> I was about to say see if cyphermox or magicfab want to order one. I was more asking for info to be honest
<dscassel> People like schwag. :)
<IdleOne> yeah
<cyphermox> IdleOne, "at least 4 weeks prior"
<IdleOne> I hope I get a call today about this job I applied for at the airport
<cyphermox> doubtful we can get stuff on time
<IdleOne> cyphermox: if we have enough CDs that is cool
<cyphermox> IdleOne, i'm sure we do
<IdleOne> cyphermox: when we start the Quebec install fest tour i think we will need more lol
<cyphermox> hehe yeah I guess
<cyphermox> fwiw I have a local mirror of cdimages, so we can use that to burn stuff
<IdleOne> context: one of the guys on the -qc team suggested we do a tour of the major cities in Quebec
<IdleOne> We can all sleep in his van
<IdleOne> heh
<dscassel> If you do, you definitely need to get someone to blog about it. :)
<dscassel> Possibly a video documentary. :D
<cyphermox> dscassel, identica!
<cyphermox> one post every 15 minutes
<cyphermox> :D
<dscassel> With pictures.
<IdleOne> dscassel: I would be willing to do such a tour but funding would be an issue for me.
<dscassel> See if RMS will share his "list of people who will let me crash at their place" list.
<cyphermox> IdleOne, honestly though, it wasn't so much a Quebec tour as a tour of nearby Ubuntu Hour places
<IdleOne> true
<cyphermox> IdleOne, Ottawa was on the list
<IdleOne> I think Ottawa is very doable for us in Montreal
<cyphermox> not sure how much I am willing to make it to Kitchener and back in two days
<dscassel> Sadly, the Ottawa hour may be defunct. One of the main organizers has left the community, and they haven't rescheduled.
<cyphermox> ah
<dscassel> Getting out of towners might be motivation to get back on track, though. :)
<IdleOne> Zykotic left the community?
<dscassel> Yeah. "Not using Ubuntu anymore" he said.
<IdleOne> shame
<dscassel> Yeah. :/
<IdleOne> Do you know why?
<dscassel> No idea. I never got a chance to talk to him in person.
<IdleOne> not using Ubuntu doesn't mean he can't host Ubuntu hours.
<dscassel> I was hoping to get to the Ottawa Hour this year sometime.
<dscassel> It's a bit of a drive for me...
<dscassel> But I have family there.
<dscassel> IdleOne: I know! :)
<IdleOne> Well then I think soon as the weather clears up a little we need to see what we can do to get Ottawa interested again.
<dscassel> Awesome. :)
<IdleOne> My car is not in shape for winter driving
<IdleOne> I know there is at least one person from the -qc team who would come there with me.
<dscassel> Yeah, I'd love to tour around and do Ubuntu Hours in different cities. I'm trying to sort out logistics.
<dscassel> I don't get a whole lot of vacation.
<IdleOne> that is the main problem, time and money of course
<BluesKaj> what about the Linux-cafe i toronto , has either of you visited there ?
<IdleOne> haven't been to TO in 12+ years
<dscassel> BluesKaj: I went to hypatia's Maverick release party there. :)
<dscassel> That was my first time.
<dscassel> Nice little place.
<dscassel> Perfect for hours.
<dscassel> The Toronto Ubuntu Hour has just about happened for about a year now.
<BluesKaj> nd dscassel, hope it was fun ;0
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, it was a good time.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu hours , what's that?
<dscassel> BluesKaj: An informal meetup. Ubuntu folks in a cafe for an hour.
<IdleOne> or 4 :)
<dscassel> Yeah. :)
<IdleOne> in Montreal our hours tend to run long
<IdleOne> hehe, not complaining because it is always fun
<BluesKaj> ok, but I prefer beer ..2 coffees in the morning is enuff :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: You could have an Ubuntu Hour in a bar, I suppose, but some people wouldn't be able to go
<dscassel> (less of an issue in Quebec, I suppose. :)
<BluesKaj> both montreal and toronto , even ottawa are over 5 hr drives for me
<IdleOne> you know I have thought about the whole alcohol thing at Ubuntu Hours and the last few times I went we had a nice man show up but he always says he doesn't drink and the first thing he asks is if there is any alcohol.
<IdleOne> MagicFab hosts the Montreal one and I think he wants to keep it open to teenagers also. Make sure everybody is welcome.
<BluesKaj> well, if they're too young to drink then they'll probly have social probs anyway,. being linux geeks 'n all :)
<IdleOne> heh
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Where are you again? I'm sure I've asked..
<IdleOne> ^^
<BluesKaj> 40mins west of sudbury
<dscassel> Ah, yeah, a bit far. :)
<dscassel> tm0 might be starting up events in Peterborough, but that's not much closer.
<BluesKaj> I drive to toronto to visit my kids etc, but I won't just for a linux lunch :)
<IdleOne> For those who may be in Montreal beginning of March cyphermox added the Montreal Geekfest to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceAppearances
<cyphermox> IdleOne, I'd definitely go to ottawa too for visiting... plus I have a friend studying CompSci there
<IdleOne> cyphermox: in that case we need to get in sync with dscassel and see when we can go wake those folks up :)
<dscassel> IdleOne, cyphermox: Are you guys on the ubuntu-ca mailing list?
<IdleOne> of course
<dscassel> That's where these things seem to be organized.
<cyphermox> dscassel, I only just subscribed, it was long overdue ;)
<cyphermox> did this yesterday or so
<dscassel> Drop a message there and see if you can prod people.
<IdleOne> dscassel: well someone in Ottawa needs to organize. We don't want to show up and say "Where is everybody?"
<BluesKaj> I gguess I'm really marginalized ..I run kde :)
<dscassel> Definitely, but asking about it might motivate Chuck or James (the other Ottawa attendees) to start something.
<IdleOne> KDE people are also welcome, but you have to sit at the back
<dscassel> I should email them, probably.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, nobody is gonna tell me where to sit :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: txwikinger is a kubuntu zealot. He'll make sure you're well represented.
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: :)
<txwikinger> ?
<IdleOne> txwikinger: you in Ottawa?
<dscassel> txwikinger: BluesKaj was feeling left out for using KDE.
<txwikinger> IdleOne: no Waterloo Region
<IdleOne> ok
<txwikinger> dscassel: Well.. All those Gnomies need to grow up before they can use something substantial ;p
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> them there is fighting words
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, I said these ubuntu types can have their cartooney desktop , but we kde real man users are marginalized due it's unrecognized excellence
<txwikinger> btw.. I am not really a zealot.. I think everybody should use whatever they like
<dscassel> So long as what they like is kubuntu, of course.
<IdleOne> I like KDE and have used it, just prefer gnome
<txwikinger> dscassel: Who knows.. maybe I start my own distro
<txwikinger> wait.. I have my own distro already :)
<IdleOne> you do?
<txwikinger> Well.. I think I am the only one left doing anything on ichthux
<IdleOne> never heard of it
<IdleOne> hehe
<BluesKaj> my prefernce lies with kde due my use of windows OSs for so many yrs ojn the job , it has a more familiar "look" to me .
<txwikinger> rumours.. rumours
<txwikinger> You can make any desktop "look like" Windows
 * txwikinger uses KDE because of oen reason.. It uses Qt instead of the annoying GTK
<cyphermox> ratpoison ftw!
<BluesKaj> W3.1,'95,'98 ..I've been retired for 11 yrs and running linux since 2002
<BluesKaj> wifw still runs vista and won't switch
<BluesKaj> wife
 * txwikinger 's household has not used MS in ages
<BluesKaj> good stuff txwikinger :)
 * txwikinger has never understood why the same people who started Gnome (claiming licence issues with Qt) are now the proponents for mono
<txwikinger> but anyway.. what gives.. Open Source seem to be as much politics as is going on in the parliaments of most nations
 * dscassel isn't going there.
 * dscassel agrees the politics thing is futile and frustrating.
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, well some ubuntu users are so purist , that anything Qt is like poison in their food
<txwikinger> Qt has a better licensing than GTK today
 * dscassel doesn't get too hung up on licensing.
<IdleOne> I let the lawyers worry about licensing and Use what works for me
 * dscassel acknowledges its importance, however.
 * BluesKaj ran "pure kde " commands yestrday , altho I do miss synaptic ...wish muon had the fix broken packages option altho , dpkg --configure -a is probly what it uses
<BluesKaj> synaptic that is
<dscassel> Anyway, txwikinger, didn't you hear? Qt will ship with Natty! You can switch!
<txwikinger> dscassel: No.. Ubuntu will have the qt libs as default on the CD.. that is the only difference.. that does not mean that all Gnome apps are using Qt
<BluesKaj> natty is broken as hell, especially for nvidia drivers , and the new X stack is a mess
<txwikinger> what new X stack... wayland is not default for some time to come
<dscassel> BluesKaj: We've got two months. It'll be fine. :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel, gawd I hope so ...I almost have some my bandmates talked into Linux and now this :)
<dscassel> Lunch! Back in an hour. :)
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, the guys at +1 told me the new Xserver is being installed as default
<txwikinger> No idea.. I had no time at all to look at natty yet
<txwikinger> Well.. I did some work for KDE packaging in December or so, but have no run it yet
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, , I tried natty for a few weeks but X broke badly so I reverted both linux boxes , there was no rescuing them
<BluesKaj> din't lose any data tho ...using a /home partitionon both
<txwikinger> Well.. we are far to early in the release cycle to expect any stable production qaulity.. so that is not unusual
<txwikinger> If you have the same problem with the release candidates.. than it is time to worry
<BluesKaj> yeah, well, the last 3 or so OS upgrades were a lot less bumpy
<willwh> .........wow :)
<willwh> hi guys :)
<BluesKaj> hi willwh
<willwh> how is everyone?
<willwh> haven't seen the channel buzzing for a while ;)
<willwh> and ofc, I missed the meeting, again ^_^
<BluesKaj> some are at lunch ...what meeting? :)
<willwh> looks like the irc meeting took place yesterday?
<txwikinger> willwh: there is a log somewhere
<willwh> s'ok, I run irssi ;]
<willwh> client always here
<dscassel> Woo, irssi!
<willwh> yes indeed
<willwh> with screen_away.pl -> why would you want to use anythign else/ :D
<willwh> irssi + screen + ssh tunnel ftw.
<txwikinger> willwh: quassel  can do the same but has a nicer GUI if you don't want to remember all the commands
<willwh> oh, I used to use quassel
<willwh> but there were a few things that irked me
<willwh> and tbh - I much prefer a shell to gui :)
<BluesKaj> quassel is fugly ..konversation is my fav
<BluesKaj> splitsville!
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> +7C here , genii-around ...the melt is underway
<IdleOne> -7C here
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yup! Supposed to rain around around here and be warm until Sat or Sun
<BluesKaj> it'll be there soon , IdleOne
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-17
<FiReSTaRT> txwikinger: do you by any chance know what's the right # for OSM? i see you in #joomla, but i'm a better spatial analyst than a cms coder :P
<FiReSTaRT> nm i found it
<dscassel> BobJonkman: You should post your Ubuntu Hour to the loco directory. :)
<dscassel> I'm on vacation next week.  So I'll probably drop by for that one.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> "Morning dscassel
<txwikinger> FiReSTaRT: OSM (= OpenStreetMap) is on a different IRC server system (not freenode)
<txwikinger> FiReSTaRT: server irc.oftc.net, room #osm
<txwikinger> FiReSTaRT: see also http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Beginners'_guide
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-20
<ule> Good morning, Bonjour!
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ule> I think it is so cold in Canada today... because nobody say nothing on the channel
<ule> :P
<BluesKaj> is it cold where you are , ule ?
<ule> No!! I think it is 28 C right now.
<ule> bbl, take a shower
<ule> BluesKaj: Where are you from?
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario, ule...and you ?
<ule> BluesKaj: I'm from Brazil
<ule> BluesKaj: nice to meet you
<BluesKaj> ok , nice to see you too , ule
<ule> BluesKaj: I'm learning english in a Canadian school. So.. I want to be with canadians to get more vocabulary, slangs, and idiomatic expressions..
<BluesKaj> ok, looks to me like you're already well versed in common canadian english
<ule> ya
<ule> I hope improve my English every day
<ule> BluesKaj: Are you linux administrator? What do you do?
<BluesKaj> yes it's abit cool here today ..not too bad for winter at -6C
<ule> BluesKaj: OMG.. so cold
<IdleOne> -11C here
<IdleOne> actually it is warm
<BluesKaj> ule, no I'm an ordinary user , retired now  so I have lots of time to hangout in chatrooms and try to help new users and learn from the experts at the same time
<IdleOne> cold is -20C and lower
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, anything near frezing i Brazil is probly very cold :)'
<IdleOne> true
<ule> IdleOne: I only know how much cold is -20C when I open my fridge.
<BluesKaj> ule your fridge is probly about +3
<IdleOne> I think he meant the freezer
<ule> BluesKaj: ow yeah.. freezer
<BluesKaj> of course the frezer is colde
<BluesKaj> err freezer
<ule> my freezer is always in -18C
 * BluesKaj checks the KB batteries ..brb
<ule> ok.
<BluesKaj> well ule , I don't think I could stand the heat in Brazil , anything above 27 or so is uncomfortable to me :)
<ule> ya, me too.. I like when the weather is in 18
<ule> so.. I have to leave now.. I'm so hungry!! Lunch time
<ule> I'll return here more times.. good bye all
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-14
<Chat4908> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> wow, that bot stayed a whole 38 seconds, I think that's a new record!
<dscassel> Chat#### users are usually people from web chat clients, I thought...
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: hmm, that's probably true. still 38 seconds is pretty sad...
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-15
<Ultimoore> hello everyone
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hour tonight at the Duke of Wellington in Waterloo.  8:00pm, dinner and drinks in the solarium room.
<BobJonkman> For those who think this is the Internet and things should be linkified: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1506/detail/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-16
<Ultimoore> how are you jive turkeys tonight?
<khoover> PPCA meeting, irc.piratepart.ca/#canada
<khoover> #riffraff is the off-topic
<Ultimoore> so where is the meeting ?
<khoover> irc.pirateparty.ca
<khoover> #canada's the meeting channel, riffraff the off-topic
<khoover> also, +m on #canada
<Ultimoore> so what did you guys talk about in the last meeting
<khoover> executive board elections. tonight's political. we're in the middle of a restructure, so, not much major activity.
<Ultimoore> restructuring what per say. Members or executives?
<khoover> executives, party structure, and setting responsibilities
<Ultimoore> so in lame-mans terms (me) : Voting a new boss, re-organizing groups and giving new jobs to do? Is that somewhat close?
<khoover> close
<Ultimoore> good enough for me. I'm a on the streets kind of guy.
<dscassel> Welcome grant_lovell!
<grant_lovell> hey action
<BobJonkman> Cool.  Action in the channel
<grant_lovell> Action at the table
<dscassel> Greetings from the Waterloo ubuntu hour! :D
<Ultimoore> back again. Has this group been keeping up with whats going on with Ubuntu's TV/Tablet and Phone message boards?
<khoover> ello ello ello
<Ultimoore> On the TV board I mentioned that LoCo's should talk to local production companies to get them to sell their products via Ubuntu One Store. Now with that being said advertising on has to be done. What Ubuntu needs is a tv spot. anyones thoughts on this?
<BobJonkman> Haven't watched TV in ages.
<dscassel> Electrohome is long gone, sadly.
<BobJonkman> Do you mean "Production Companies" that produce TVs, or TV shows?
<grant_lovell> anyone have any contacts at sony?
<Ultimoore> shows
<Ultimoore> Or even direct tv stations that do Online tv like :Space  to Canonical and get them to make an App for the TV
<mimcpher> khoover: khoover !
<khoover> hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-18
<lordjj> Hey guys, this isn't Ubuntu related but I just want to ask someone from Canada, I hope you don't mind answering :/
<lordjj> I'm not from Canada, but from the US, and I'm trying to get some info about pursuing a Master's Degree in Computer Science or Computer Engineering. I've noticed for example that the website of University of Toronto shows 2 different tuitions -domestic and local. As a US citizen do I get any benefits? Or am I bound to the harsh "International" fees?
<lordjj> Bob ^
<lordjj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/847311/
<dscassel> lordjj: You're almost certainly an international student.
<dscassel> There may be bursaries or scholarships, though.
<lordjj> hm
<dscassel> (You're international 'cuz you haven't paid federal or provincial taxes. Canadian universities are somewhat subsidized (tho not as much as they'd like)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-11
<genii-around> Bah. someone at GoDaddy is just parking ubuntu.ca , the <insert-profanities-here>
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-12
<bregma> looking for some payout
<genii-around> bregma: Thats what I figure too, greedy buggers
<bregma> do we get to use use a subdomain like ca.ubuntu.com ?
<genii-around> Since ca.archive.ubuntu.com exists i don't see why not.
<genii-around> I don't ever recall seeing any <TLD>.ubuntu.com  before though
<DarwinSurvivor> Canonical owns the trademark to ubuntu.ca, they *may* be able to force them to give it up...
<DarwinSurvivor> Although they may need an official presense in Canada (seeing as it's CIRA) and I'm not sure if a LOCO is enough
<DarwinSurvivor> we would qualify under C of http://cira.ca/assets/Documents/Legal/Registrars/CPRregistrar.pdf as a valid domain owner
<genii-around> Interesting. I noticed it has been registered since April 2005 which was the Hoary release time. Maybe they figured Canonical would pay them someday for it
<bregma> Canonical Canada employs about 30 people and has a bricks-and-mortar presence in Montreal, I imagine that qualifies as an official presence
<DarwinSurvivor> AHA
<genii-around> I'm wondering now how to approach this. I'd really like to get that domain.
<DarwinSurvivor> 3.5 a) of http://www.cira.ca/assets/Documents/Legal/Dispute/CDRPpolicy.pdf found on http://www.cira.ca/legal/policies/registrant-documents/
 * genii-around ponders if there's some #ubuntu-legal channel
<bregma> the loco people might be able to suggest something
<genii-around> Since ubuntu.com was registered May 2004... hmm...
<bregma> I imagine any sort of persuit would require corporate backing
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm pretty sure Canonical could easily force the transfer under the "bad faith" section of the Dispute Policy
<bregma> there's also http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<DarwinSurvivor> We could use that to convince Canonical to do something about it, but other than "it's registered", CIRA won't care much about Canonical's trademark policy
<DarwinSurvivor> What might make a difference is whether their trademark is registered in *Canada* or just Europe
<genii-around> I'm asking openly in -locoteams
<DarwinSurvivor> ok
<genii-around> ( maybe someone there could have a useful suggestion )
<bregma> I imagine the best bet is to contact Canonical's legal counsel at the London office (they're all in the London office)
<DarwinSurvivor> that makes sense
<bregma> the have a couple of lawyers who specialize in internatinal intellectual copyright issues
<DarwinSurvivor> though they may need a referral or something from a lower level (loco manager, etc) before they'll talk to us (their time is expensive after all)
<bregma> I prefer dealing with the sales people, they buy rounds of drinks in the pub downstairs
<genii-around> Heh. All the best lawyers seem to live in London. All the harassment from Sony seems to come from some barrister of theirs on Essex street...
<dscassel> Canonical doesn't care about ubuntu.ccTLDs. It's up to the LoCo to get them if they want.
<genii-around> dscassel: Interesting.
<dscassel> I'm pretty sure ubuntu-ca had it, but lost it.  From our previous Toronto-based incarnation
<genii-around> dscassel: For me the idea is not so much as if Canonical leaves it up to us to get that domain or not as we like, but that someone is holding it hostage to a degree
<DarwinSurvivor> even if they (Canonical) don't care about the domain, are they willing to give us the right to use the trademark to get it back?
<DarwinSurvivor> We don't want to wave a trademark in front of CIRA and then find out Canonical didn't authorize us to!
<genii-around> Thats sort of what I'm wondering. At any rate, some response in -locoteams but nothing in -community-team yet. I think I'll take it up again tomorrow and go head out for beer.
<genii-around> My irc will cut out when apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sync && shutdown -h now    ends :-)   Have a good night
<dscassel> We can ask...
<IdleOne> genii-around: get any more info on ubuntu.ca ?
<genii-around> IdleOne: Haven't had time yet today to pursue it. But I intend to.
<genii-around> First I have to find some 8-pair copper short-haul device and get prices on those, for work...
<genii-around> Right now my current prospects for that are http://www.lanode.com/dsl/ethernet-first-mile-services-efm.html  and http://www.actelis.com/products/prod-ml680.php
 * genii-around reads http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<genii-around> Hm.. "We therefore allow the use of the Trademarks in this context, provided the Trademark is used in a manner consistent with the guidelines below" then.. "...there is no suggestion (through words or appearance) that your project is approved, sponsored, or affiliated with Ubuntu or its related projects unless it actually has been approved by and is accountable to the Ubuntu Community Council". Makes me wonder if we have to get Community
<genii-around> Council vote to use ubuntu.ca
<genii-around> IdleOne: popey makes a good point that we already have ubuntu-ca.org, but it basically just pisses me off that GoDaddy can sit on it like that
<genii-around> Looks like the -qc team originally had it then it lapsed
<MagicFab> dscassel, yes, "they" lost it
<MagicFab> http://web.archive.org/web/20060613193137/http://ubuntu.ca/
<DarwinSurvivor> Interesting, that was *after* the current registration date of 2005...
<MagicFab> ask for the price, chip in. I've done this a few times, most likely won't cost more than a few hundred.
<DarwinSurvivor> Depends on how evil the squatter is
<MagicFab> So maybe it's just parked, you need to find out who originally registered it.
<DarwinSurvivor> I had one that lapsed and got taken by the hosting provider themselves and they wanted over $7000 for it
<DarwinSurvivor> and they had the nerve to call it a "service to preserve your domain"
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: That would suck.
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, the one we lost was for a small community soapbox derby with a name that would be useless to anybody else (as it had the town name in it)
<DarwinSurvivor> we ended up getting a new domain and letting them keep the old one, but ubuntu.ca is pretty unique
<genii-around> If anything I feel this strengthens our case to have it freed up, since we have somewhat of a prior claim
<MagicFab> instead of making assumptions, just search for ubuntu.ca at http://www.cira.ca/home-en/
<MagicFab> the result page offers a form to contact the admin contact.
<MagicFab> expalin the situation, don't mention compensation
<genii-around> MagicFab: Ah, that might be a good way. Thanks for the suggestion.
<genii-around> The parking page at GoDaddy for it, they want $69.99 to contact the owner ( which appears to be them currently although perhaps original registrant is just hidden by whois)
<MagicFab> genii-around, yes, the "privacy" features are common nowadays. GoDaddy is a *business* so yes, that's a service they provide.
<MagicFab> I find it very convenient - but I know my way around :)
 * genii-around ponders whether to use his ubuntu.com email or gmail
<IdleOne> I am not for the idea of the community chipping in. Canonical can and should do what is needed to get this domain and then hand it over to the community.
<IdleOne> or they can keep it and let us use it, whatever. I think we (the community) already spend enough of our own money to help spread Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> If we do have to pay to get the domain from our pockets then I think we should also be allowed to sell cd/dvd and tshirts, etc. to help fund the maintenance of the site, pay for release parties...
<IdleOne> Canonical won't allow us to do that though aiui
<genii-around> My email to domain owner: http://pastebin.ca/2313152
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I am not either, but faced with lack of time vs. goals to achieve, I would.
<MagicFab> IdleOne, many teams do exactly that.
<MagicFab> genii-around, another question came to mind, what problem are you trying to solve by getting that other domain?
<genii-around> MagicFab: My thought is that ubuntu.ca is an easier way to be be locally distinctive and found by the curious than navigating somehow to ubuntu-ca.org. We also  need an overhaul of the website anyways.
<MagicFab> genii-around, nowadays the domain name is not as important, specially if it's parked.
<MagicFab> I think Ubuntu Canada is doing fine with the current .org -> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1360697679.png
<MagicFab> of course that doesn't mean giving it up.. patience may pay off.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-13
<MagicFab> IdleOne, o/
<dscassel> So my question is, if we get the domain back, great!, but is someone going to maintain the website?
<dscassel> <_<
<MagicFab> dscassel, don't make the task bigger :) for now I guess it would redirect to the current one.
<MagicFab> I sure hope no one uses Drupal on it!
<IdleOne> MagicFab: \o
<dscassel> I suppose we could redirect to the loco portal page. http://ubuntu-ca.org is pretty much dead.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-14
<genii-around> dscassel: ping
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-10
<Psil0Cybin> finally i am home!
<BobJonkman1> Psil0Cybin: Welcome home!
<Psil0Cybin> Although it is 3:31 am.
<Psil0Cybin> I did not know Ubuntu had a Canadian team. this is exciting!
<BobJonkman1> Did you join the mailing list? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<genii> Dammit CBC, why you no stream Canada vs Finland in some useful format for Linux?
<genii> I'm somewhat pissed off now.
<IdleOne> Canada takes Gold - Silver - Bronze in Men's Moguls!!!!
<IdleOne> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 * genii high-fives IdleOne
<IdleOne> ^5
<IdleOne> oh not bronze
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> Still Gold and Silver!
<genii> Two outta three ain't bad
<IdleOne> the whole podium would have been awesome
<IdleOne> GO CANADA!
<genii> Like almost literally "Own the Podium"
<IdleOne> I suppose Russia needs to win a medal or two also :/
<IdleOne> genii: CBC works perfect with Chrome btw
<genii> Maybe I'll give that a try. It was royally pissing me off earlier.
<Psil0Cybin> Good afternoon :D everyone
 * genii makes more coffee
<Psil0Cybin> yes!
<Psil0Cybin> coffee!
 * Psil0Cybin twitches
 * genii slides a fresh mug of it down to Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> :D:D:D anymore and i think ill be a complete ADHD mess :D
<genii> Hah!
<Psil0Cybin> i am sooo happy there is an ubuntu-ca channel! and so close to me
<Psil0Cybin> i am mind blown!
<Psil0Cybin> at how amazing this community is!
<genii> Psil0Cybin: Are you on the mailing list also?
<Psil0Cybin> noo!! I need to be! I have no excuse at the moment.
<Psil0Cybin> I really wanna help participate and do something useful when it comes to the Linux Community :D and this might just be my smart...heh
<genii> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<Psil0Cybin> start*
<Psil0Cybin> I have a question for you genii , if I really want to do something with Linux when it comes to my Career, what would be the best schooling program to take in Canada?
<Psil0Cybin> I am currently at York University but I hate my program and am dropping out.
<genii> Psil0Cybin: Probably something at Waterloo
<Psil0Cybin> alright I will need to look into this.
<genii> http://www.ucalendar.uwaterloo.ca/0708/COURSE/course-CS.html
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you so much genii!
<genii> :D
<Psil0Cybin> Now I just need to figure out my OSAP Situation :(
<Psil0Cybin> living alone is a murder.
<Psil0Cybin> but thank you I am printing that out...
<Psil0Cybin> I really was clueless, I do not have a good support system..
<BobJonkman1> Hi Psil0Cybin: Add yourself to the Canadian Team at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> That page has a bunch of links to other useful Ubuntu-ca resources
<BobJonkman1> You came in at a good time - there's all kinds of stuff happening in the next three weeks: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2014-February/010270.html
<genii> BobJonkman1: Hehe "1) Announce you're doing it.  2) Do it."
<BobJonkman1> I tried to get it down to one bullet point, but I was feeling particularly verbose
<Psil0Cybin> Woww! guys and ladies !! this is phenomenal!!
<Psil0Cybin> joined :D
<Psil0Cybin> oh wow most people use there real names to sign up
<Psil0Cybin> I might need to make a new persona lmao! I dont think this nickname is professional.
 * Psil0Cybin face palm.
<BobJonkman1> Hehe. Not to worry.
<BobJonkman1> Generate a new ID for each new purpose.
<Psil0Cybin> well we will see i guess if I do start doing nice things I might want to take some credit under my real name lolll. :D something to put on a resume.
<BobJonkman1> Hide your ID with strong crypto (TOR, OTR, GnuPG)
<BobJonkman1> Psil0Cybin: Absolutely!
<BobJonkman1> Speaking of strong crypto, TLUG has a keysigning party tomorrow: https://torontocrypto.org/TorontoCrypto:Current_events
<Psil0Cybin> Oh my god man!! how come I live in Toronto and NEVER knew about any of this.....
<Psil0Cybin> well I live a little bit north of downtown but still
<Psil0Cybin> sooo close :D
<Psil0Cybin> So sad man that I only discovered this today.....but still i am going to make the best of this.
<Psil0Cybin> wow Canada has alot of team members
<BobJonkman1> StartupNorth has a pretty good calendar of tech events. But they miss some stuff... http://startupnorth.ca/calendar/
<BobJonkman1> And #TorontoCrypto is on IRC at irc://irc.oftc.net/#torontocrypto
<Psil0Cybin> book marked! Thanks for all the information no joke, this is really neat I know i keep being repetitive, but still like What an amazing community, and sooo close! oh man kk this was the last time I am going to shout my excitement to the roof tops.
<Psil0Cybin> oh wow
<BobJonkman1> Psil0Cybin: Don't be fooled by the Ubuntu-ca Web presence. There's only a few dozen really active members.
<Psil0Cybin> oh actually but still, this is something I could slowly get my friends into....I recently converted all my friends over to Linux from windows 8 :D And I have been teaching them new things every day.
<Psil0Cybin> they love it.
<Psil0Cybin> we just wished we got into this at a younger age, we are all 23 now..but still not too old to start, I remember being in grade 7 trying to get Slackware on my machine and I gave up after I could never get the ndiswrapper to work
<BobJonkman1> 23! Isn't that too old to learn anything new?
<Psil0Cybin> well, I have a job, skewl, sigh, a dog.... a girlfriend it gets hectic.
<Psil0Cybin> but I love Linux, I am changing my school program.
<Psil0Cybin> I was at York University but I hate it there.
<BobJonkman1> </tongue-in-cheek dialled to 11>
<BobJonkman1> Come to Waterloo. The Ubuntu community here is fantastic
<Psil0Cybin> i want too! genii just showed me a cool program I printed out. I was looking at George Brown for computer networkin
<Psil0Cybin> or something simple to start off just because I am all over the place
<Psil0Cybin> its hard for me to move out to a new school.
<BobJonkman1> Yep, change is tough
<genii> Psil0Cybin: I'm in Toronto as well
<Psil0Cybin> Unless I commute, but still...if I am a full time student isnt that impossible.
<BobJonkman1> aruna is in Toronto too, but offline right now
<Psil0Cybin> Like I have a car, the drive is what 1 hr and a half?
<BobJonkman1> Psil0Cybin: Yes, something like that.
<Psil0Cybin> hmmmmm sigh I would not mind, but the gas bill would murder me.
<BobJonkman1> My son is at UofT, so I'm in Toronto occasionally to pickup/dropoff
<Psil0Cybin> I think I really need to sit down with someone take a look at my options and stop wasting time.
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<genii> Psil0Cybin: There is also the Linux Certified Professionls Institute
<Psil0Cybin> genii: I do not mind Toronto I just hate the blasted commutes, from one school to the next.
<Psil0Cybin> Actually?
<Psil0Cybin> can you give me more information on this?
<BobJonkman1> genii: Isn't Evan Lebowitz involved with that?
<genii> BobJonkman1: Not sure
<BobJonkman1> I think Jeff Smith @crankyoldbugger just completed his LPI certs
<genii> Psil0Cybin: http://www.lpi.org/
<Psil0Cybin> Can I say one thing, This is so sad...I never had a proper guidance councillor explain to me, that there are so many options for someone that is interested in Linux.
<Psil0Cybin> and Open Source Development.
<Psil0Cybin> I was pushed into Health Informatics (Health and Data Management) which is neat, but I hate Health Politics.
<BobJonkman1> Don't give up so easily. There's a contract development shop in Waterloo that works on OSCAR.
<Psil0Cybin> I have got to say talking to you guys for the last couple of minutes, has probably changed my life for the better.
<Psil0Cybin> so thank you BobJonkman1 , genii you guys are truly amazing people.
<BobJonkman1> Joe Wennechuk @youcanreachmehere is an Ubuntu guy who works there.
 * BobJonkman1 looks for the URL
<Psil0Cybin> !!! like why did I not talk to you guys 3 years ago
<lubotu1> Psil0Cybin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Psil0Cybin> ha
<BobJonkman1> (I really don't know what lubotu1 is good for.
<Psil0Cybin> alrights guys I have an interview at the source for a part time job loll i shall be back in a little bit, but will keep my irc on for a little longer in case you find more links :D I can harvest lol.
<BobJonkman1> There's a log, if you want to catch up later
<BobJonkman1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman1> Psil0Cybin: The company is PryLynx, they're an authorized consulting firm for OSCAR (which originated at McMaster U)  http://prylynx.com/#solutions
<BobJonkman1> Missed him by *that* much..
<genii> Gotta head out, not feeling that hot. Laters
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-11
<IdleOne> Hamelin wins Gold in 1500m speed skating
<IdleOne> Canada get another gold and bronze in women's slopestyle \m/
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-12
<willwh> hi guys - anyone awake?
<willwh> johanbr: you're not alive are you?
<IdleOne> I'm awake, sorta
<BobJonkman> I'm still awake. Hi willwh, IdleOne
<IdleOne> Canadian Women!!!! \o/
<genii> IdleOne: Did you catch the Canada - USA score? It was 1-0 US when I left for work
<genii> Ah, http://nesn.com/2014/02/usa-canada-womens-olympic-hockey-live-grudge-match-picks-up-in-sochi/ tells me we won 3-2 !!!
 * genii does a happy-dance in his Team Canada Oympic jersey
<willwh> hi
 * genii slides willwh a delicious beverage
<willwh> :D
<willwh> thanks genii
<genii> Anytime, of course!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-13
 * genii gets ready to stream the Canada vs Norway game at noon
<genii> Well, 2-0 now :)
<willwh> :)
<genii> Final was 3-1 Canada, if anyone didn't catch the game :)
<IdleOne> \o/ CANADA
<genii> Damn. Both Canada vs Austria and Norway vs Finland are on at the same time tomorrow. I want to watch both! ( we should beat Austria anyhow just by how much... and Norway-Finland is always a good rivalry)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-14
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hour Kitchener in full swing
<JebsterKeyster> Hey ... I made it here! LOL
<BobJonkman2> Hi JebsterKeyster!
<aruna_> Hi Bob, Greetings to everyone at the Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener  :)
<JebsterKeyster> Hi z
<BobJonkman2> Hi aruna_!
<JebsterKeyster> Hi Aruna
<BobJonkman2> I'm here with JebsterKeyster and BrianB
<aruna_> How goes the meeting ? Hi JebsterKeyster and BrianB
<BobJonkman2> BrianB will be with us shortly
<aruna_> sounds great :)
<JebsterKeyster> Enjoying the meeting so far ...
<JebsterKeyster> Just learning how to use the IRC
<aruna_> Good to hear and IRC is a very nice tool am sure you will learn quickly with Bob showing you the ropes
<JebsterKeyster> Yeah, he's a pretty good teacher
<JebsterKeyster> I've used IRC before in another program years ago ... now I'm learning how to use pidgin
<JebsterKeyster> BrianB is loading
<JebsterKeyster> installing pidgin and learning how to get it up'n running with Bob.
<aruna_> That he sure 'is' but he can be a pedantic conformance standards weenie at times and your gonna love Pidgin, it rocks !
<JebsterKeyster> LOL ...
<BobJonkman2> Hi BrianB1
<aruna_> Pidgin has a plug-in called OTR ( Off The Record) that allows you to encrypt your chat so no one else is able to eavesdrop
<JebsterKeyster> now he tells me ... after showing Bob what you typed! LOL
<BrianB1> hi BobJonkman2
<JebsterKeyster> that's handy tho ... I should look into adding that add-on
<BobJonkman2> BrianB1 is to my left, JebsterKeyster is to my right
<aruna_> Well thank god Bob is that because 'that' is how 'I' learnt a lot of stuff
<aruna_> Heloo-ooh.. BrianB1 to Bob's left and  JebsterKeyster ( dat rhymes) to Bob's right :)
<BobJonkman2> JebsterKeyster is just intalling OTR now
<aruna_> Great ! Am signing into Pidgin but it greys out so may crash every so often
<BobJonkman2> Not to worry. What are you using now?
<aruna_> am using x-chat and I just logged into Pidgin
<scumfgt> okay
<saltiresable> lol
<scumfgt> I am here
<scumfgt> BobJonkman2: sup
<BobJonkman2> Hey scumfgt!
<scumfgt> hiya
<BobJonkman2> I'm at Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener
<scumfgt> BobJonkman2: aruna said he'd bomb my house if I didn't come here
<scumfgt> ;(
<BobJonkman2> Showing BrianB1 and JebsterKeyster the ropes of IRC
<BobJonkman2> aruna_ is such a nice guy
<scumfgt> BobJonkman2: you call that nice!??!
<aruna_> that is not true, I gently persuaded scumbro to attend else I twist his arm
<JebsterKeyster> ropes - slippery when wet. :D
<BobJonkman2> <sarcasm></sarcasm>
<aruna_> thank you scumfgt and more so since your at work right now much appreciated
<JebsterKeyster> getting there with IRC
<aruna_> lol
 * scumfgt is trying hard not to troll
<aruna_> be nice, remever when 'we'knew nuthiiiin and were noobs
<aruna_> troll and I will call the bomb squad
<JebsterKeyster> yup ... that's me ... a noob :D
<saltiresable> noobs 4ever
<JebsterKeyster> I'll get there one day tho!
<aruna_> well so am "I" still in many areas
<JebsterKeyster> Still getting used to Linux Mint too.
<scumfgt> well
<scumfgt> I installed xubuntu again on a netbook given to me by a certain neckbeard
<scumfgt> xfce is solid
<aruna_> andrew is gonna kill you for sure now
<aruna_> lol
<scumfgt> JebsterKeyster: what you working on with IRC?
<JebsterKeyster> Just getting used to using Pidgin right now.
<aruna_> scumfgt: he is just starting out
<scumfgt> JebsterKeyster: true
<scumfgt> JebsterKeyster: got any questions?
<aruna_> JebsterKeyster: do not waste the opportunity, ASK away
<JebsterKeyster> not yet ... but I still got Bob here to bug if I need it ... we're at the club meeting right now.
<JebsterKeyster> Just wanted to get used to using this so I can join next time there's an onlilne meeting.
<JebsterKeyster> Not that I'll follow the conversation much but that's expected from us noobs
<JebsterKeyster> but I'm learning.
<scumfgt> JebsterKeyster: most of my tech learning has been thanks to IRC
<scumfgt> heh
<BobJonkman2> Gotta go, Tony has turned off the music. Restaurant is closing
<JebsterKeyster> that's another reason I want to learn how to use IRC too ... being a networking graduate (but inexperienced).
<JebsterKeyster> yup ... gotta go too.
<scumfgt> okay
<scumfgt> I'll jet
<scumfgt> bye
<JebsterKeyster> L8r
<BobJonkman2> See you all online in an hour or so
<JebsterKeyster> bye
<aruna_> JebsterKeyster: later on you should drop by #torontocrypto
<azend> hey
<azend> BobJonkman: how did the meet go?
<BobJonkman> O hai, azend
<BobJonkman> Meeting was pretty good. Not many people, but interesting folks
<BobJonkman> Spent some time with BrianB and JebsterKeyster getting them on IRC
<BobJonkman> Hopefully we'll see more of them
<BobJonkman> Thanx to aruna and the guys from #torontocrypto (on irc.oftc.net) for helping out with that
<genii> CBC, why you hate Firefox?
 * genii sighs
<aruna_> Hey Genii check your gmail please :)
<genii> aruna_: The one that says something like "Genii where ARE youuu ?"   ;)
<aruna_> genii: Omg you had to do that ( yup dats the one )
<genii> aruna_: I was overworked ( 25+ hours overtime each of last two weeks ) so I just took a bit of time for my sanity. I'm up for an Ubuntu Hour at Alio if you guys can figure out which day of those you want... so long as the owner there doesn't have a party pre-booked of course
<aruna_> genii: I hope they gave you time and half ?  I did that long ago and did the week-end two days 14 hours each and happily waiting for the cheque only to be told "Oh you MUST work Monday to qualify" and no body told us dat
<genii> aruna_: Yes, I get time and a half up to 20 hours OT, then double time after that
<genii> We had roof and plumbing problems that I couldn't just ignore, unfortunately
<aruna_> genii: oki sounds good to me, Bob may be coming down 22nd or so will discuss and then get back to you. Please email me your number I do not have it and  double time sounds good but you should  take care of yourself as well and am sorry about the roof and plumbing ( what the heck did u go smoke to blow the roof away ? :)
<aruna_> genii: whatever it was that u smoked I want some please :)
<genii> aruna_: The roof above Alio was being torn off and redone ( still in progress ), they didn't seal it properly on a Friday night so that Saturday my phone started ringing about "18 inches of water in the basement" etc. Had to run down and stuff garbage pails under the drips ( waterfall really, at 360-400 litres an hour coming in)
<genii> aruna_: I'll PM my numbers to you
<aruna_> genii: jesus and I had no heat for two days and my landlord says there is a air-block so I turned on my small personal heater. 18 inches of water ? Yikes I hope they don't get that mouldy stuff and it starts to smell real bad too. You should have taken pics and sent to the city boys n gals
<aruna_> genni: am checking my PM right now thanks
<genii> Luckily we have sump pumps down there, just they are on timers usually instead of just going off automatically. So we bypassed the timers and got the water out fairly fast. The bigger issue was sealing the roof temporarily. We had to shop-vac it all off and go over it carefully to see where it wasn't sealed right and fix it.
<aruna_> lets hook up a raspberry-pi and linux to them pumps ? You went up on the roof in the rain ? Am not the only mad person here then.. :)
<aruna_> Slippery wet roofs am scared of my friend uh-uh
<genii> aruna_: Well, it's a flat industrial roof. but yeah, I got two soakers because about 10-12 inches of watery slush up there
<aruna_> genii: am just glad you are alright, i would not go up on a roof when it's like that not safe
<aruna_> genii: your a braver man than me sir
<genii> aruna_: LOL ... that's why they pay me the big bucks... (not!)
<aruna_> genii: am still not going up there is it's wet and full of slush and holes one can drop through :)
<genii> I sort of feel sorry for the Austrian hockey team right now. Not even end of 2nd and we're up 6-0
<IdleOne> yay! more points is better for us
<genii> Hat trick for Carter
<IdleOne> GO CANADA!
 * genii does a little jig
<genii> I had to go pick up some registered mail from the City. Basically it boils down to "Remove grafitti by March 11 or be fined"
<genii> Problem right now is, I can't really paint over it because any paint I use will just freeze. Idiots.
<azend> genii: aruna_ you guys should come down to the guelph-kw area some time :D
<genii> azend: If I can get a lift I'll go :) I used to get free Greyhound but not any more.... Might be able to put out for a trip in May or June though
<azend> yeah, greyhound is pretty expensive
<azend> GO is a bit better but still up there
<azend> Luckily you can take the train all the way here though :)
<genii> azend: I just checked prices... $32-odd isn't bad for a return trip
<azend> If you round up another person, it would be cheaper to get a rental car :P
<genii> Hm.
<aruna_> azend: would love to drop by but the bus fare I can put to good use to put food on the table
<aruna_> azend: me and genii will come up soon
<aruna_> azend: I still 'flinch' at the thought of 'you' at dufferin mall in summer shorts and a hocky shirt when it was blizzard conditions
<azend> aruna_: haha
<azend> you wouldn't be the first one
<aruna_> oh-kay my kernel is compiled in just over eight minutes and boots fine but usb does not, what did i do or not do ?  you wear that stuff in weather like that your gonna be one very sick with the flue bug
<aruna_> genii: $32 return is not bad you know..
<genii> aruna_: That's for the GO train, yeah may be manageable
<aruna_> genii: the train is faster right ?
<genii> Hopefully :)
<genii> AFK discussing grafitti situation with boss on phone
<aruna_> well it is manageable, so maybe we should go up for a ubuntu hour in guelph ? graffiti ? you wipe it clean the kids will be back with fresh cans of paint :)
<aruna_> am baking butternut -squash and I got rice, all you who are hungry are welcome
<aruna_> azend: maybe have a presentation on how to compile your own custom kernel and why ? we will come !
<aruna_> I am thinking of emailing scott and myles and asking if such a presentation would be of value to the GTALUG members
<MylesBraithwaite> aruna_ we haven't had a presentation like that in a long time
<MylesBraithwaite> it might be worth while
<genii> aruna_: Some stupid bylaw enforcement officer is going to give us a ticket unless we clear it off by March 11. So it's a while still. Just that I have to put paint on outside when it's above freezing for a day or it will just turn to ice and separate
<genii> aruna_: My boss is going to call the officer directly and discuss it with her.
<aruna_> Hey Myles, thats what I felt but wanted a consensus first but if you think it's a good idea then we will have that soon :) once I get this silly USB going
<aruna_> genii: if you need a extar pair of hands I am willing, let me know and ask NorthernCracker aka Andrew from torontocryoto to hack that by law officers cell and his ticket machine ?
<genii> Heh
<aruna_> am not kidding he 'can' do shit like that :)
<genii> aruna_: Mostly it's just annoying because there's not anything we can do anyhow. And the last day it was warm I covered up all the other grafitti so it's not like we're being lax or so on.
<aruna_> genii: the officer you said is female correct ? have you ever met a female that you understood ? I am yet to ( no offense to our linux-chix) so good luck
 * genii makes more coffee and contemplates
<aruna_> genii: explain to the officer nicely ? and cupcakes and coffee can be irresistible ? why is she giving you guys a hard time ?
<genii> aruna_: What sort of irks me is that if she bothered to walk down our driveway, she'd see how our side has zero grafitti and the Greyhound station side is plastered with it
<aruna_> so grab her by the arm and drag her and SHOW her ? You may get busted though :)
<aruna_> they tend to call that 'assault'  and I like to think of it as 'raising awareness'
<genii> aruna_: We just have a letter from her, she's not around personally anyplace here :)
<aruna_> oh dear they issued a letter ? that's serious better do something soon then :(
<aruna_> I don mind coming by to help
<aruna_> and am pretty close
<genii> I think we'll be fine. Just have to make sure I check the weather for the next day that will be above freezing for most of the day
<aruna_> oh-kay :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-15
<IdleOne> Canadian women 7-0 in curling. They are demolishing everybody
#ubuntu-ca 2015-02-10
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 15 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
#ubuntu-ca 2015-02-12
<cricketfart> hey everyone
#ubuntu-ca 2018-02-14
<marathon> Greets anyone home?
<marathon> Hello!
<BobJonkman> marathon should have stuck around a little longer. 32 seconds is a very short marathon :)
<marathon> hello
